# SWAT mag einfach net...

## Esmeralda

Hallo!

Nach diversen Versuchen mit anderen Distributionen (SuSE, Debian) bin ich jetzt endlich bei Gentoo gelandet und muss sagen ich finde es wirklich klasse! Eigentlich ist es schon zu gut, denn ich habe die letzten beiden Nächte vor dem Rechner verbracht uns sehe schon aus wie mein Nickname...  :Wink: 

Das ist das Problem: Irgendwie bekomme ich hier SWAT nicht zum Laufen. smbd, nmbd und xinetd laufen. In /etc/xinit.d/swat steht:

```

service swat

{

     port            = 901

     socket_type     = stream

     wait            = no

     only_from       = localhost

     user            = root

     server          = /usr/sbin/swat

     log_on_failure += USERID

     disable         = no

}

```

In /etc/services steht:

```

swat 901/tcp # Samba configuration tool

```

Wenn ich jetzt http://localhost:901/ im Browser sehen will, erscheint  lediglich ein "An error occured while loading http://localhost:901/: Connection to host localhost is broken". Ein telnet localhost 901 liefert:

```

ts@sphinx ts $ telnet localhost 901

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.lan.fli4l.

Escape character is '^]'.

Connection closed by foreign host.

ts@sphinx ts $

```

xinetd mit der Debugoption aufgerufen bringt mich auch nicht wirklich weiter:

```

root@sphinx ts # xinetd -d

03/2/28@01:03:42: DEBUG: {handle_includedir} Reading included configuration 

file: /etc/xinetd.d/swat [line=14]

[...]

Service defaults

     Instances = 60

     CPS = max conn:25 wait:30

     Bind = All addresses.

     Only from:  localhost(HOST)

     No access: No blocked sites

     Logging to syslog. Facility = authpriv, level = info

     Log_on_success flags = HOST PID

     Log_on_failure flags = HOST

Service configuration: swat

     id = swat        

     flags = IPv4        

     socket_type = stream

     Protocol (name,number) = (tcp,6)        

     port = 901

     Groups = no

     Bind = All addresses.

     Server = /usr/sbin/swat

     Server argv = swat

     Only from: localhost(HOST)        

     No access: No blocked sites

     Logging to syslog. Facility = authpriv, level = info

     Log_on_success flags = HOST PID

     Log_on_failure flags = HOST USERID

03/2/28@01:03:42: DEBUG: {cnf_start_services} Started service: swat

03/2/28@01:03:42: DEBUG: {cnf_start_services} mask_max = 6, 

services_started = 1

03/2/28@01:03:42: NOTICE: {main} xinetd Version 

2.3.9 started with libwrap loadavg options compiled in.

03/2/28@01:03:42: NOTICE: {main} Started working: 1 available 

service

03/2/28@01:03:42: DEBUG: {main_loop} active_services = 1

03/2/28@01:03:57: DEBUG: {main_loop} select returned 1

03/2/28@01:03:57: DEBUG: {server_start} Starting service 

swat

03/2/28@01:03:57: DEBUG: {main_loop} active_services = 1

03/2/28@01:03:57: DEBUG: {main_loop} active_services = 1

03/2/28@01:03:57: DEBUG: {main_loop} select returned 1

03/2/28@01:03:57: DEBUG: {check_pipe} Got signal 17 (Child 

exited)

03/2/28@01:03:57: DEBUG: {child_exit} waitpid returned = 

11264

03/2/28@01:03:57: DEBUG: {server_end} swat server 11264 

exited

03/2/28@01:03:57: INFO: {conn_free} freeing 

connection

03/2/28@01:03:57: DEBUG: {child_exit} waitpid returned = -1

03/2/28@01:03:57: DEBUG: {main_loop} active_services = 1

03/2/28@01:04:14: NOTICE: {general_handler} Unexpected signal 2 

(Interrupt)

```

Hmmmm, aha, das war's jetzt mit meinem Latein....  :Wink:  Jetzt komme ich nicht weiter. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich? Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es an irgend etwas ganz trivialem hängt, aber ich komme nicht drauf...

In einigen English-Speaking Foren wurde auch schonmal über SWAT-Probleme diskutiert, aber das hat mich auch nicht weiter gebracht...  :Sad: 

Any hints are very appreciated....

----------

## Whitey

Hmm, ich finds nur komisch, dass localhost eine domain hat, aber vermutlich macht das nix.

> Connected to localhost.lan.fli4l.

----------

## Aescunnars

Hi,

bitte mal 

```
cat /etc/hosts

cat /etc/hostname
```

 machen, und die Angaben überprüfen.

War bei mir damals der Fehler zu finden.

oder

hast deine Firewall zu dicht gemacht?

----------

## Esmeralda

 *Whitey wrote:*   

> Hmm, ich finds nur komisch, dass localhost eine domain hat, aber vermutlich macht das nix.
> 
> > Connected to localhost.lan.fli4l.

 

Hm, ja, das liegt daran, dass ich über einen FLI4L-Router ins Netz gehe. Dort habe ich aus Faulheit die Default-Domain eingestellt gelassen (lan.fli4l).

Läuft bei jemand SWAT? Wie habt ihr das lonfiguriert?

----------

## Esmeralda

 *Aescunnars wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bitte mal 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

/etc/hosts:

127.0.0.1     sphinx

und /etc/hostname:

sphinx.lan.fli4l

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hast deine Firewall zu dicht gemacht?

 

Hm, denke nicht, Firewall läuft auf dem FLI4L-Router...

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

versuch mal ein "netstat -an|grep LISTEN"

Tauch da Port 901 auf ?

Wenn ja auf welcher IP Adresse ? 

Wenn dort 127.0.0.1:901 auftaucht oder 0.0.0.0:901, dann schau mal in die /var/log/messages (liegt hofftlich dort, weiss nicht genau bin recht neu in Gentoo) !

  Atti

----------

## Attila

 *Esmeralda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/hosts:
> 
> 127.0.0.1     sphinx
> ...

 

Hmm. Irgendwie ist das sehr seltsam !  :Smile: 

Editiere die /etc/hosts mal folgend:

127.0.0.1 localhost

127.0.0.1 sphinx

Möglicherweise prüft der xinetd die vorwärts/rückwärts-auflösung ab !

Nach dem Editieren musst du xinetd neu starten !

  Atti

----------

## Esmeralda

Hi Attila!!

 *Attila wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm. Irgendwie ist das sehr seltsam ! 
> 
> Editiere die /etc/hosts mal folgend:
> ...

 

Du bist guuuuuut!!!! Dankeschön!!!! Jetzt kann ich mal wieder schlafen gehen....  :Wink: 

In /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost hinzugefügt, xinetd neu gestartet, SWAT läuft. Ganz simpel wenn man weiß woran es liegt.

Nur aus Neugier: Warum ging denn http://sphinx:901 nicht? Lässt xinetd _exklusiv_ Verbindungen von localhost zu?

Nochmals Danke!!

----------

## Attila

 *Esmeralda wrote:*   

> Hi Attila!!
> 
> Du bist guuuuuut!!!! Dankeschön!!!! Jetzt kann ich mal wieder schlafen gehen.... 
> 
> In /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost hinzugefügt, xinetd neu gestartet, SWAT läuft. Ganz simpel wenn man weiß woran es liegt.
> ...

 

NIx zu danken!  :Smile: 

Wieso sphinx:901 nicht ging ist eine gute Frage (und keinesfalls eine blöde  :Smile:  ) !

Ich denke mal das Problem was das "localhost" im xinetd.conf ! - Das steht ja nirgends in der hosts, desweger vermute ich, das der xinetd einfach nicht auf port 901 "gehorcht" hat ! - Hattest du das netstat -an|grep LISTEN ausprobiert ?

  Atti

----------

## Esmeralda

 *Attila wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieso sphinx:901 nicht ging ist eine gute Frage (und keinesfalls eine blöde  ) !
> 
> Ich denke mal das Problem was das "localhost" im xinetd.conf ! - Das steht ja nirgends in der hosts, desweger vermute ich, das der xinetd einfach nicht auf port 901 "gehorcht" hat ! - Hattest du das netstat -an|grep LISTEN ausprobiert ?
> ...

 

Ah, das klingt logisch. Nein, netstat hatte ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert, weil sich das Problem so schnell lösen lies...  :Wink:  Jetzt steht da:

```

ts@sphinx ts $ netstat -an | grep LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:901             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:139             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6000            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

ts@sphinx ts $

```

Viele Grüße,

----------

## Attila

```

ts@sphinx ts $ netstat -an | grep LISTEN

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:901             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN

```

Wenn du lust und laune hast kannst du den localhost-Eintrag aus der /etc/hosts mal wieder rausnehmen, xinetd neu starten und mit netstat nochmal schauen ob da was auf :901 horcht !  :Smile: 

Okay, ist zwar alles jetzt recht akademisch, aber Wissen ist schliesslich

Macht !  :Smile: 

  Atti

----------

